# easy way out...



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

This is gonna sound really bad. I spend most of my days trying to figure out the loopholes and ways around this states ridiculous laws. 

Here is an example of a ridiculous ticket. My friend was pulled over for illegal tints on his sports car. (two door) I have had illegal tints on my SUV for 4 years. I have been warned and told they are illegal, but never been specifically pulled over for the windows and never given a ticket. 

He was specifically pulled over for the windows "looking too dark" and then given a ticket after the windows were found illegal. The windows on his car were around 20%. The windows on my SUV are less then 5%. MASS state law says that all windows on a vehicle must be above 35%. ALL WINDOWS. Yet, I know many people with SUV illegal tint, that never get tickets. Whats up with that? 

In conclusion we were so upset we found the best way out of his ticket. He was told by the state trooper,.... if you take a picture of your car with the tint off, the court with dismiss the ticket. He simply found the same car as his in a parking lot and photo shopped his license plate over theirs. HA!!! We win.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Your so much smarter than us.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Someone in that situation won.. but it sure in the hell wasn't you or your meathead friend!


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

unregistered said:


> This is gonna sound really bad. I spend most of my days trying to figure out the loopholes and ways around this states ridiculous laws.


So are you a lawyer or a politician?

Oh... You sir are a DUMBASS.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

unregistered said:


> This is gonna sound really bad. I spend most of my days trying to figure out the loopholes and ways around this states ridiculous laws.
> 
> Here is an example of a ridiculous ticket. My friend was pulled over for illegal tints on his sports car. (two door) I have had illegal tints on my SUV for 4 years. I have been warned and told they are illegal, but never been specifically pulled over for the windows and never given a ticket.
> 
> ...


Just like the stupid post your IP still can be traced ANNON IP HaHaHa


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

unregistered said:


> Here is an example of a ridiculous ticket. My friend was pulled over for illegal tints on his sports car. (two door) I have had illegal tints on my SUV for 4 years. I have been warned and told they are illegal, but never been specifically pulled over for the windows and never given a ticket.


EXACTLY why I cite anyone and EVERYONE for tint. Why would I waste my time stopping you and measuring your tint just to tell you it has to come off? Anyone with an IQ higher than screamineagle knows that a VERBAL warning is NOT going to make you remove your tint. Take your "tints" and go eff your blowup sheep that you keep in the back of your ghetto, 4 year old SUV. No cop worth his salt, let alone MANY cops, is going to give you a warning for 5%. Please go piss on the third rail and let some buffoon take pix inside the MBTA station. Fake screen names everywhere are dying to cut/paste and MODIFY the story. Good day, shitstain.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank god there is no law against stupidity, anon. From the sound of your post you would have been locked up years ago. What a dolt.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Another Looser Rides the Bus


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I honestly have NEVER given a ticket for tint...nor will I ever. I give written warning's and check off defective equipment...which means they don't get it fixed within 20 days, their reg. gets suspended  

Don't worry dude...you'll get stopped one of these days. And if it's anyone from this board...you'll get a ticket! Douche.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

kttref said:


> I give written warning's and check off defective equipment...which means they don't get it fixed within 20 days, their reg. gets suspended


Unfortunately, In the Commonwealth we do not have this tool. We have plenty of "tools" showing up for appeals, though (and that is good for me $).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I've heard that suicide is an easy way out too... Try that and get back to us.
:-\"


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

can the mods and admins put a stop to unregistereds being able to post? or does it give us members something to do? haha


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WaterPistola said:


> can the mods and admins put a stop to unregistereds being able to post? or does it give us members something to do? haha


We have had this discussion before and you answered your own question


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Boy, I guess the cops here really got it handed to them on this one, eh? So - how do you get out of speeding tickets?


He just bought a yellow Hummer with a rattling windshield this afternoon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

unregistered said:


> This is gonna sound really bad. I spend most of my days trying to figure out the loopholes and ways around this states ridiculous laws.
> 
> Here is an example of a ridiculous ticket. My friend was pulled over for illegal tints on his sports car. (two door) I have had illegal tints on my SUV for 4 years. I have been warned and told they are illegal, but never been specifically pulled over for the windows and never given a ticket.
> 
> ...


WOW... You got us... You win.... I will be thinking about your win when I am cashing my overtime check from court... And if I am really upset about your win, I will pull you over again and write you again. This time I'll take a pic of your windows. Oh and when you appeal the ticket again, I will get more overtime money.... Remember retard you never win.... Deal with it!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Speaking of court and OT...you guys in MA go to court a lot more than we do. I've only gone to a DMV hearing once...never been to court...after almost 3 years on the job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Didn't his mom ever teach her son that lying is bad. Good thought Wolfman.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Q5-TPR said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha, yah think so, DICKHEAD!


Thanks Q5-TPR...I needed that....:L:


----------

